# Want to buy Canon PIXMA  MG2570 multi-functional inkjet printer



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2014)

How about a printer:---> *Canon PIXMA MG2570,which I intended to buy from Snapdeal???


*
The printer seems good according to reviews.
Any feedback regarding the printer is welcomed.

How about dealing with Snapdeal?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2014)

Strangely enough!!! After so many views,none has any feedback???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

If it has Ink Tank system go for it eyes closed!
Else Cartridges are very costly!


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION].Have idea about any models consisting of Ink Tank system?Friend [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] please provide suitable suggestions/advice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2014)

not much idea about printers but its cartridges are costlier so they better print more pages to justify their cost(which only an existing user of PIXMA MG2570 can confirm).


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION].Have idea about any models consisting of Ink Tank system?Friend [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] please provide suitable suggestions/advice.



Better ask local retailer if they provide in built Inktank system!


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 29, 2014)

^Thanks buddy.
@white star_999, are you listening ,Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2014)

already posted above.i have only had experience with hp & no experience with pixma so thought it would not be appropriate for me to make a suggestion.that is why i made a generic suggestion of asking some pixma user above.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> already posted above.i have only had experience with hp & no experience with pixma so thought it would not be appropriate for me to make a suggestion.that is why i made a generic suggestion of asking some pixma user above.



Sorry Boss, to disturb you and also overlookiing your comment above.
Well, made up my mind to buy *HP Deskjet 1510 All-in-one printer*.

Please Help me Friend. 
Awaiting Valuable feedback : I mean whether the ink cartridges could be refilled or not for this model? Or do I have to purchase ink cartridges new everytime,when ink finishes?


----------



## Samarth 619 (May 29, 2014)

I would suggest you go for an Continuous Ink Supply System (CISS)... With proper large size Ink Tanks.

I have one at my home. Prints Black & White at 10-20 paise/ page.... Prints all color documents in under a rupee in any case. Costed me Rs. 6500.

I have reviewed it on Thinkdigit forums: Read my review with patience and decide well: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/periphera...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html



Just remember one thing: A Inkjet printer's ink will dry out on the head, if you don't print every 2-3 days. Print anything, just print once in a while...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],i have only used hp cartridge with HP Deskjet 2050 printer:
HP 802 Combo Pack Black Ink - HP: Flipkart.com
it gives average no. of prints but then i don't print much so can't say about others' usage but the printing cost per page is definitely much more than what [MENTION=148944]Samarth 619[/MENTION] mentioned above.


----------



## indro (Nov 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about a printer:---> *Canon PIXMA MG2570,which I intended to buy from Snapdeal???
> 
> 
> *
> ...



The printer is good even in 2016. I have it and the only problem I had with it is the cost of the printer cartridges. If you intend to use it for heavy duty printing, then go for something which has cheaper ink solutions. For lightweight printing such as printing boarding passes or online invoices, it is definitely good. This review might be helpful as well Canon Pixma MG2570 Specifications Review Setup and Driver Detail


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2016)

indro said:


> The printer is good even in 2016. I have it and the only problem I had with it is the *cost of the printer cartridges*. If you intend to use it for heavy duty printing, then go for something which has cheaper ink solutions. For lightweight printing such as printing boarding passes or online invoices, it is definitely good. This review might be helpful as well Canon Pixma MG2570 Specifications Review Setup and Driver Detail


Fully agree with  your views.
Cost of cartridges is the only con.
In fact I had gone for 3rd party cartridges after 2 yrs of usage.


----------

